
Ask HN: Does anyone actually like autoplaying of videos on websites? - jastingo
Genuinely curious about this.  Just to be clear -
 I&#x27;m referring to the autoplaying of videos on services like Netflix, Amazon Video, Udemy, and YouTube, as well as news sites and sports sites.<p>As a user, there are very few situations I can conceive of where autoplaying of videos would be useful&#x2F;desired.  Even if I was in such a situation, I would much prefer the option to toggle autoplay on and off myself as needed.<p>Anyone out there genuinely like these default autoplaying settings?  If so, why?
======
cocktailpeanuts
I think it makes sense for Youtube at least because most of the times when
people click to visit, they're there to watch the video. (I guess you could
technically be there to only read the comments and not watch the video but
that's very rare)

On the other hand, on sites like Udemy it makes less sense since there are
other contents people want to interact with on the page. I think they're just
employing a bad ux.

And once we get into spam territory like some shitty sites where most people
visit expecting textual content and they just throw an autoplay video at you
(which in many cases follow you around even if you scroll away), that's
completely different from above two. These guys do this to make ad money.

------
Safety1stClyde
If you're in the kitchen cooking and your hands are covered with flour and
chicken, then it's handy to leave youtube on autoplay so that it can play back
all your favourite Billy Idol songs without having to clean off your hands to
adjust what it's playing. The problem is that if you leave Billy Idol on
autoplay for too long, it then takes you to things like A-Ha and before too
long you have Morten Harket screaming about "Take on me" when all you wanted
was more sneering.

------
owebmaster
Yep, the ones making money with views.

